# Haunt on Windy Hill 2009 - finally



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry it's taken so long... for a haunt summary, see http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19293 for summary.

photos all located in album: 




here are a few highlights:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very very nice! Love the lighting scheme and the props look awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love your scarecrow, and that second photo is beautifully staged and lit.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like your garage setup. Your costume turned out great, nice family pics


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I, too, like the garage. Nice job.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like the graveyard of crosses and the scare crow. That big window in the front is the perfect window for the FCG and it looks great. AND I LOVE your costume. Great job on that!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love the parlor room, that old chair is perfect! I also love your sign and the skelly with the lantern. And I still can't get over that costume, you truly captured Jack. Great job!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

great photos


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Excellent spider web, and the garage is just amazingly perfect. Great job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow great pictures. Your display looks really good.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Great pics! Your costume looks great too.


----------

